# Lowest effective DNP dose



## sh00t (Feb 10, 2014)

Just like the title says. What is the lowest dose of DNP you've ran & how long. Results would be cool too 

I'm thinking of 150 every pm but not sure how much this would help...at 450 daily it kicked my ass...so lethargic & lazy. Was able to lift but couldn't touch my PRs the longer I was on. Also, I was grouchy as hell


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 11, 2014)

If I cut out dairy and junk food  thru the day and then 250mg in the PM with a boat load of carbs (well junk food here)...I can lose 3lbs a week easy.

Hawk


----------



## BigBob (Feb 11, 2014)

I've run 250 a day but I just can't take more than 15 days then I feel too shitty. I lost 8lbs that time.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 11, 2014)

You can do 250mgs eod and it'll still be pretty effective and sides will be minimal.


----------



## vent_noir (Feb 11, 2014)

Im running 750 mg a day now and feeling fine honestly. Mainly high fat and high protein. If I touch carbs I feel like im going to combust.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've ran 800 mgs a day before and it was literally hell I don't think anything over 500-600 is worth the extreme sides and 250 EOD isn't enough IMHO 250-400 ed is the most I'll ever run again


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 11, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I've run 250 a day but I just can't take more than 15 days then I feel too shitty. I lost 8lbs that time.



X 2
You actually finished my thought bro. Over two weeks and I notice I lose strength fast! Plus the water imbalance catches up with me as well.

Hawk


----------



## sh00t (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you add the carbs after the DNP dose just to increase body temp? 
Any preference to low G.I. carbs over high G.I. carbs?


----------



## sh00t (Feb 12, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> You can do 250mgs eod and it'll still be pretty effective and sides will be minimal.



I have 150mgs...I think I might try 300mgs EOD.
Anyone else ever use DNP EOD?
I've only ran it daily. I have used at 750mgs before & it was hell...not to long ago with this batch I went to 600mgs and it was pure hell. Everything took 5 times the effort


----------



## DNP-Direct (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't feel bad on 250mg/day and can run it for longer periods like 3-4 weeks.  I do take a several vitamins and minerals along with drinking a ton of water.  I don't like to cut out the carbs just keep them healthy.


----------

